

DigiNotar files for bankruptcy - rmc
http://www.vasco.com/company/press_room/news_archive/2011/news_vasco_announces_bankruptcy_filing_by_diginotar_bv.aspx

======
ordinary
This doesn't restore my faith in the CA architecture behind SSL (by this
point, I'm not sure anything can), because there isn't a doubt on my mind that
it could only happen to a small CA like Diginotar. Considering that about 86%
of the market is shared between the top 3 CAs and 91% by the top 5[1], that's
really not worth that much. On the bright side, at least we now know that the
rest, between 14% and 9%, are being held accountable. Baby steps.

_____

[1] <https://ssl.netcraft.com/ssl-sample-report/CMatch/certs>

------
yardie
Good riddance. I hope this puts Comodo on notice.

------
joeybaker
Put another way: DigiNotar is going to do a bit of PR-focused restructuring.
At the end of the day, the same people will be in charge and they'll still use
the same technology.

------
sp332
Guess who issued the certificate used on Diginotar's order form?
[https://onlineaanvraag.diginotar.nl/Digiforms/FormDesigner.a...](https://onlineaanvraag.diginotar.nl/Digiforms/FormDesigner.aspx)
COMODO. Can't make this stuff up.

------
codecaine
everything else would be just plain wrong (both from a tech and a capitalist
standpoint)

